# New Addition -- Corydoras atropersonatus



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

I picked up a handful of these guys on Sunday and I am in love! I think their patterns are very delicate and pretty, and I feel lucky that I managed to get some. In fact, I was surprised that they had not sold out! Maybe it's just me  Anyway, here's a photo:










Does anyone else have some of these guys? I am hoping I can get them to spawn.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They are real nice, I like cories myself


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Thanks! Yes they caught my eye immediately and I was lucky enough to have an empty, cycled tank at home they could move into.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Very nice cories  Good luck with getting them to spawn for you


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Thanks, hopefully they will. Worst case if they don't I still have some pretty catfish to enjoy  Now, I think *you* should go get some..... They would look really good in the 33g


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Great pics Emily and nice specimens. 
Hope you can get some videos of them enjoying their new surroundings.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Emily said:


> Thanks, hopefully they will. Worst case if they don't I still have some pretty catfish to enjoy  Now, I think *you* should go get some..... They would look really good in the 33g


I actually just added a new dwarf loach to the tank, so no more space for bottom feeders (will be adding at least 2 more )


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

cool cories where did you get them ? I could use a few more coires in my wife's tank.


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

pic of the loach please


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Teresa wants to know the common name of the corys.........


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

TigerOscar said:


> pic of the loach please


You can find it here (don't want to be a thread hijacker ) last post
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/33g-tank-journal-34802/index4.html



TigerOscar said:


> Teresa wants to know the common name of the corys.........


I believe they are called "fairy cories"


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

jobber said:


> Great pics Emily and nice specimens.
> Hope you can get some videos of them enjoying their new surroundings.


I'll get on that 



bonsai dave said:


> cool cories where did you get them ?


They are from Pet Boutique on Marine Drive at Fell Ave. He had quite a few left still but I might be back so.... 



TigerOscar said:


> Teresa wants to know the common name of the corys.........


As Sploosh mentioned, they are called fairy corys. Very cute, they would look great in her tank I bet...


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have been there a few time in the last couple of weeks and I didn't notice them. I guess I would have to take a trip there tomorrow....


----------



## Maggie May (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Emily,
Thanks again for the plants! I love the fairy corys. I just bought 3 panda corys. When the tank is a little more established I will look for the fairy corys. I think I am adding too many fish too soon.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

Maggie May said:


> Hey Emily,
> Thanks again for the plants! I love the fairy corys. I just bought 3 panda corys. When the tank is a little more established I will look for the fairy corys. I think I am adding too many fish too soon.


Hey, welcome to BCA! I am glad you like the plants and congrats on the new fish. Was the tank already cycled or is it now cycling? You could grab some filter media off someone to seed it and speed up the process if you want to be able to add more fish


----------



## rickwaines (Jan 2, 2011)

those are beautiful corrydoras indeed.


----------

